# UQM powerphase 100kW motor real deal !!!



## Doctorbass (Dec 12, 2008)

I just watched EVTV today and saw that Jack got some incredible deal for the bankruptcy of CODA electric vehicule company

He got some of the brand new UQM Powerphase 100 motor fotr great price and he is selling them now for 9995$ for both controlelr and motor!!

I recall these motor and controller cost more than 35 000$ !!

These aere 94% efficient and are permanent magnet. 

these can do 60kW cont and 100kW burst

*PowerPhase Pro 100
300 Nm Peak torque
Full Power 270-425 VDC
400 A Current Limitation*

I remember chip yate is using them for his electric motorcycle and plane speed record. 

http://www.gielow.org/PowerPhase100.pdf



















That is perfect for an electric motorcycle or electric car!! 

Doc


----------

